# sevdiğinin kim olduğunu söyle



## FlyingBird

*Sevdiğinin kim olduğunu söyle*

Can you tell me is this sentence correct?

How it's possible that there is suffix* in* in the end of sevdiğin?

why it's not sevdiğin kişinin kim olduğunu söyle? if they are both correct that what is difference?

is it possible to translate it literaly?
i guess 'sevdiğin' in this sentence is not same meaning as in other situations?

i think i know what it mean, but i want to see more explanations, and to be 100% sure.
şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## omnilingua98

Hello. I don't have no idea what is the English equivalent of this, but we call this in Turkish "adlaşmış sıfat", which means an adjective can someimes be used just like a noun. Like:
Yaşlı insanlara yardım ederim.
Yaşlı*lara *yardım ederim.
You see? I just omitted the noun and added the suffixes to the adjective. We do it when we are completely sure about the noun. For example, in this sentence, the "old" can be just a person, not a car or something..
In your sentences;
Sevdiğinin kim olduğunu söyle.
Sevdiğin kişinin kim olduğunu söyle.
The person who is supposed to tell the name, should be fallen in love with a "person", not anything else.  Buy dont forget to add the suffixes to the adjective. A couple of sentences more:
Sınıftakiler sessizce otursun.(Sınıftaki öğrenciler sessizce otursun)
Her akşam bunlardan birini okuyorum.(Her akşam bu kitaplardan birini okuyorum)
Gelene bakın!(Gelen adama bakın!)
I hope I could be helpful


----------



## Rallino

Adding to what omnilingua said:

Sevdiğinin kim olduğunu söyle = Tell me who you love
Sevdiğin kişinin kim olduğunu söyle = Tell me who the person you love is.

Not much of a difference.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you, its much more clear now 

Also could you give me some more examples except with sevmek?

my try:

gittiğinin neresi olduğunu söyle=gittiğin yerin nerede olduğunu söyle
vurduğunun kim olduğunu söyle=vurduğun kişinin kim olduğunu söyle
Hakaret ettiğinin kim olduğunu söyle=Hakaret ettiğin adamın kim olduğunu söyle

is that correct?


----------



## Kurosakii

Exactly, theyre all correct!
Although they are correct, it would be more natural to say,
Kimi sevdiğini söyle.
Nereye gittiğini söyle.
Kime vurduğunu söyle.
Kime hakaret ettiğini söyle.

Theyre all %100 correct but these are just a little bit more common in daily talk.


----------



## FlyingBird

Kurosakii said:


> Exactly, theyre all correct!
> Although they are correct, it would be more natural to say,
> Kimi sevdiğini söyle.
> Nereye gittiğini söyle.
> Kime vurduğunu söyle.
> Kime hakaret ettiğini söyle.
> 
> Theyre all %100 correct but these are just a little bit more common in daily talk.


Thank you. so if we say for example 'gittiğinin neresi olduğunu söyle' would that sound weird to native speaker? how often do you talk like that?


----------



## Kurosakii

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you. so if we say for example 'gittiğinin neresi olduğunu söyle' would that sound weird to native speaker? how often do you talk like that?



Trying to be poetic, or insistent, we would talk like that.


----------

